# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  هل يمكن فك شفرة هذا الهاتف nokia 1616

## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ،
سؤال لأهل الخبرة .أتاني هذا الهاتف لكي أقوم بفك شفرته  ،المشكل أنه عندما أعمل read info أجد أن إسم operator غير معرو ف أما contry هي espania
هذا read info 
Reading Phone Info....
SW ver  : V 06.51 13-05-11 RH-125 (c) Nokia
IMEI    :      359308046799569
PPM     :      V 06.51
13-05-11
RH-125
(c) Nokia
IC
PCode   :      059L461
BPCode  :      059J887
HWID    :      1013
LCDVer  :      TPO:BOHAIv98
HX5081
IMEI    :      359308046799569
Sl Conf  : 214-06-00258056927
Sl Prof  : 800000000003000-2
Sl Aux   : 000B0000
Hw Sig   : 5355E532A9A507F5
Country      : Spain Operator     : Unknown 
Lock info:
Block 1
L1:Close;  L2:Close;   
Done!
أريد أن أعرف أين المشكل ؟
علما أني حملت hash هذا الهاتف بشكل عادي لكي  أفك شفرته عن طريق server

----------


## rachid 2007

اريد تحميل هاش نوكيا 113 و شكرا

----------


## kamel16442

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

